# New video is up and running...



## YoYoSpin (Sep 1, 2006)

This one is on embellishing your pen turnings with simple inlays. It's a long video - about 25 minutes total, so the file size is humongous at over 100MB. But, I think you'll like it. The file is available for viewing and downloading through Jeff's "Articles/Library" area. Here's the direct link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939


----------



## bnoles (Sep 1, 2006)

Ed,
Ed,

Absolutely Spectacular!  Your videos are as good if not better than many professionally made I have watched.  Very educational and I find you to be comfortable in front of the camera and make it relaxing to watch.  Nice to see a presentation in real time in a real shop vs a studio setting.  I really like your camera set up and the presentaion abilities it has.  The music is a nice touch as well.

Thanks again for making and sharing these with us.  I hope you will contiue with many more.  I for one am getting so much from these.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 2, 2006)

Ed, your shows just keep getting better and better!  [^]
Thank you!


----------



## mrplace (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Ed. No problems downloading, took me like 8.53 minutes (only because the wife was listening to streaming music on other 'puter) to download.[]

Many more of these and we will have to dedicate a fundraiser just to pay for bandwidth on the video library![:0]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Sep 2, 2006)

Super video Ed. I really enjoyed. When is one of the networks going to pick you up so we can watch you on primetime[?][?]


----------



## Ligget (Sep 2, 2006)

Fantastic video Ed, I am away into my shop to make one of those parting tools![][]


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 6, 2006)

Great Video, keep them coming...[][][8D]


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to make a great video and share it with us! ... I learned a ton []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 7, 2006)

Very informative video and I really like the techniques that you employ. It took me over four days to finally download and view in full but I must say that it was worth the effort. Thanks again for making it available to the IAP.

-Peter-


----------

